# New plant identify pls



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

my friend gave me this plant.. i need some help identifying it
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/1803/aplant1qo0.jpg
http://img284.imageshack.us/img284/2544/aplant2wa1.jpg

and am is it possible to scatter the plant out across the ground to make it almost look like a carpet plant?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It looks like a Bacopa. I have never seen this plant used as a carpet plant. It typically grows straight and rigid.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

from what i just read... i looks like lying it down as a carpet plant is better rite? cause if lighting isnt strong enough the bottom rots

or... is it possible to not let it root to the ground and just let it float on the surface in order to have a better lighting


----------

